#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-02
<cybrhuman>  /part
<LjL> If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<LjL> voidmage KrisWillis rdz bpgoldsb mjathree sergz sucho marcules @ubuntulog ampex vavar rexbron lee Matt1360 celthunds nox-Hand_ Crazyguy mbamford moltenbobcat kandjar @Tm_T deus____ kabtoffe_ ior3k os2mac Shaun @LjL killTek nightcrow 
<LjL> If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<lee> part
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-03
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot5> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot5> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot5> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<deltree_> k
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-04
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sobersabre> hi..
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-05
<ObamaFan> test
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-06
<TheCash> wtf?
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<squircle> so i've identified to nickserv... what's the deal?
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
